# Izzo met Vinny today!!!



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mom came over with Vinny so he could play with Izzo. They are cracking us up! 
Here are a few pics. Enjoy!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG how fun!! Look at the smile on Izzo's face!! LOL!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so happy - see those smiles!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are both stinking cute! Looks like they had a blast and you did too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How cute is THAT?!!! Great photos! They appear to really be enjoying each other immensely.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a cute couple of Havs - and such pretty smiles!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG any Izzo thread always gets my attention and of course he does not fail me..lookin' sweet as usual. The two look like they're having a ball!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute! They look so huggable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute together.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> OMG how fun!! Look at the smile on Izzo's face!! LOL!


He was so excited to finally have someone his size to play with (besides his 90 lb moose of a sister) I have video too. They were SO hysterical.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

How do I post videos on here? Do I need to upload to YouTube first?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I think so


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> I think so


I need to set up an account then so I can load them. Do you have a Facebook account Arlene? I loaded them on my FB page. I am a fan of the Peluito page. See if you can view them that way maybe. I will try to get them uploaded to here.
Hey, how much will Vinny weigh when he is grown? I couldn't get over how close he was to Izzo's size already. Vinny is such a solid little boy. He's too cute. Such a funny little dog.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Both Izzo and Vinny are sssstunning!! and they look like they have the best little characters.What does Cassie think of them together?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

clare said:


> Both Izzo and Vinny are sssstunning!! and they look like they have the best little characters.What does Cassie think of them together?


Vinny is my mom's puppy, not mine!!!! Mom brought him over to play while she was in town. Wish she was closer so they could play more often.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I need to set up an account then so I can load them. Do you have a Facebook account Arlene? I loaded them on my FB page. I am a fan of the Peluito page. See if you can view them that way maybe. I will try to get them uploaded to here.
> Hey, how much will Vinny weigh when he is grown? I couldn't get over how close he was to Izzo's size already. Vinny is such a solid little boy. He's too cute. Such a funny little dog.


Yes I do have a FB account  I will go take a lookee!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I need to set up an account then so I can load them. Do you have a Facebook account Arlene? I loaded them on my FB page. I am a fan of the Peluito page. See if you can view them that way maybe. I will try to get them uploaded to here.
> Hey, how much will Vinny weigh when he is grown? I couldn't get over how close he was to Izzo's size already. Vinny is such a solid little boy. He's too cute. Such a funny little dog.


cant find your fb page


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It is always fun to see "neezers" having fun together.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Vinny and Izzo could be Stella and Roscoe! Vinny just has black on both eyes, whereas Stella only has it on her right eye.

Nicole, you will not believe how much Roscoe looks like Izzo. It's so weird! I had your photos open on facebook the other day and Tim goes "what dog is that with Roscoe?!" LOL I've been a lazy camera mom lately, I need to get on some new pics of the fluffs!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

They are very cute. So is Vinny Izzo's Uncle then? LoL

Izzo has such great hair, how do you get his bangs like that?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Izzo has such a happy gentle little face,really lovely.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

They are so adorable! True love forever!


----------

